# LFTS 10/25/21



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

I think I'll sit this one out. The rain is really coming down and it looks like it's here to stay. No sense in being stupid. Good luck to anyone who has better weather.


----------



## Fissshh On! (Apr 22, 2010)

Same thing here in the Thumb, evening hunts here are always better. Probably saw a dozen last night - had a Doe stalking my blind trying to figure out what was in there, she came to within 14 yards. Made a nice video of a Spike.


----------



## bustapapa (Mar 25, 2009)

Windy here in missaukee county. Terrible wind for my hunt. Pulling the blankets back on and waiting for winds to die down. Looks like getting some chores done today and hitting it hard tomorrow. Winds 20-30 today. Good luck for those going out.


----------



## Carpenter Bill (Jan 27, 2018)

U guys are killing me, lol can't shoot em in the bed. It's a rainday for us in southern lower Michigan. Rather it was snow. Heading to the rack shack Friday, chasing tail. Luv this time of year.


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

Headed out, first AM hunt of the year for me. Going to hang and the same tree I killed my public land 10 pt on oct 25 2019. I got daylight pics of one I would shoot there yesterday am. 

For me Oct 25 is the kick off to the fun part of deer season. 

GT County 

I'm excited.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## bustapapa (Mar 25, 2009)

bustapapa said:


> Windy here in missaukee county. Terrible wind for my hunt. Pulling the blankets back on and waiting for winds to die down. Looks like getting some chores done today and hitting it hard tomorrow. Winds 20-30 today. Good luck for those going out.


----------



## bustapapa (Mar 25, 2009)

Better for me to stay out of the woods instead of spooking deer. I know my limitations. good luck to all and hoping for better winds tomorrow


----------



## Old lund (Apr 20, 2016)

I’m up but staying in , the rain looks to be here for the day I’ll wait it out


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

Tomorrow morning looks good with the change of weather. I'll likely have to kayak to my stands though. Hopefully some of this standing water recedes before it gets cold enough to ice over and makes for near impossible walks to the stand. Crunch, crunch, crunch...


----------



## Sewey (Jan 10, 2017)

Still raining here in the SW corner, hasn’t stopped since it started yesterday. Looking at taking some pto tomorrow morning for my first morning sit.

Good luck to those that get out.


----------



## Jdhunttrapfish (Jan 14, 2016)

Hoping to get out tonight after rain stops, tomorrow looks real good too


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Jdhunttrapfish said:


> Hoping to get out tonight after rain stops, tomorrow looks real good too


Me too, sitting in the house isn't going to fill any tags but at least I won't loose a deer in the heavy rain.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

I'm seriously considering tomorrow morning, we'll see.
I finished the 3 day weekend with 26 buck sightings including the best "pass" of my career.
I leave for Kodiak Island a week from today!


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

Not out today. 24 hour steady rain. Hunted 2 days in a row so I’m out until probably Friday. Burn out is a big factor on my piece so right now less is best I’m finding out. Cams and sightings are telling me so. Good luck to whoever gets out. Wear your rubbers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

QDMAMAN said:


> I'm seriously considering tomorrow morning, we'll see.
> I finished the 3 day weekend with 26 buck sightings including the best "pass" of my career.
> I leave for Kodiak Island a week from today!


You dog ! Bear ? Stay safe good luck


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Good day to pull cards! But to hunt? I’ll sit this one out unless the rain lets up for the PM hunt. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bucknasty11208 (Jan 21, 2009)

Southern part of the state looks wet, up north and the Yoop look doable.
Good luck to those getting out.









Oh, and here’s a little inspiration. Saw this on one of my FB pages yesterday. Michigan buck. Grossed 202+ . 










Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

Been in the stand an hour, got in clean I think. Everything seems right... now just need a little luck

Looks like I'm about the only guy hunting this morning huh?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## fish RN (Jan 9, 2014)

Out in the rain in Ottawa county. Sitting in the gun shack to stay out of the rain and wind. Have my coffee with me and window cleaner to do my yearly window cleaning on the blind windows. Usually save that for a day like today. 8 o’clock still pretty dark here in the pines but have the bow ready just in case. Have killed with a bow from this shack in the past.


----------



## Insert name here (Mar 25, 2017)

I'm in had a little doe come by not even 5 minutes after i got in the blind must have watched me got into blind lol.


----------



## Marty H (Jun 19, 2016)

Weather Channel says a dry period from 10/30-11/7......Yeah Baby !


----------



## aacosta (Dec 18, 2015)

bucknasty11208 said:


> Southern part of the state looks wet, up north and the Yoop look doable.
> Good luck to those getting out.
> View attachment 794339
> 
> ...


Must be the pic from mason area that everyone had but couldn't share. Beast!


----------



## Craves (Feb 16, 2010)

Hoping for an afternoon hunt, but not very optimistic with the rain and high winds in St. Clair County. 

I will put this together today to keep busy.


----------



## Sewey (Jan 10, 2017)

The rain didn’t stop this guy from checking on his scrape early morning. Looks like it’s due to stop about 4-5, might have to sell my soul to the devil and get out there tonight.


----------



## Sewey (Jan 10, 2017)

Craves said:


> Hoping for an afternoon hunt, but not very optimistic with the rain and high winds in St. Clair County.
> 
> I will put this together today to keep busy.
> View attachment 794346


Love my M7. Went with a saddle this year but that is a great stand I’ll never get rid of.


----------



## Traills (Jul 2, 2004)

Sam22 said:


> Been in the stand an hour, got in clean I think. Everything seems right... now just need a little luck
> 
> Looks like I'm about the only guy hunting this morning huh?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


I’m out. Alcona county. Windy this am, but in a good direction for this stand. One deer snuck behind me in the thick stuff and had a doe out front. She didn’t pop out so may have bedded in the pines


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## steeliehunter (Mar 3, 2008)

I’m out sitting in a ground blind this morning mostly just to watch. Shot opportunities are pretty limited due to range the deer usually come out. But there has been a few does and fawns out in the rain this morning. Main goal today is move a stand and change cards in the cameras good day for it I guess.


----------



## fish RN (Jan 9, 2014)

Had a little flurry of activity about 15 minutes ago. Group of dnf’s at the end of my shooting lane when a buck comes charging in a runs them off. Hoping they would go west towards me but appears they went south 
One of the does has twins that I am guessing to be only 4-5 weeks old. Tiny little things for this time of year.


----------



## Prouder02 (Sep 10, 2014)

Going to make an aggressive play on a public land buck I’ve been after all season this evening. Going to use the stiff NE wind and rain as cover to push in on the thicket he’s using as bedding. Hopefully the 3rd times a charm setting up close (bumped him twice trying to get close) fingers crossed  



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Wish I was hunting today! LOVE being out after a rain during pre-rut! 
One reason why I hunt every day during a rut-cation, rain, snow, or shine! 
<----<<<


----------



## fish RN (Jan 9, 2014)

Shacks are nice for these type of conditions but definitely prefer the treestand. I feel like a dog running window to window waiting for my owner to get home. Head on a swivel!


----------



## Drisc13 (May 6, 2009)

Delta county public--of course--on an old logging trail. Stiff north wind let me slip in but no action near me...though pics coming in from wireless cams including a new shooter. 
Loving this retirement gig!!!

Aim small, miss small.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## bucknasty11208 (Jan 21, 2009)

aacosta said:


> Must be the pic from mason area that everyone had but couldn't share. Beast!


Yeah, I think someone said something about Mason county


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Bob Foster (Aug 16, 2010)

Been in the stand since 7:30.
Saw one deer so far at 8:40. Way out of range.
Could have been this guy.

Sent from my LM-G820 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Ingbow (Sep 17, 2021)

I knew it would be raining hard this morning so I turned the alarm clock off to catch up on my beauty sleep. One look in the mirror told Me I need alot more! Good luck to all that can make it out.


----------



## Matt3ddsteel (Jan 10, 2002)

bucknasty11208 said:


> Yeah, I think someone said something about Mason county
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Mason MI..Ingham County


----------



## thegospelisgood (Dec 30, 2012)

Team Drury deercast says tomorrow is THEE day...


----------



## rkc118 (Oct 30, 2014)

Just wanted to take a second and say thanks to all you LFTS' ers. I don't post here very often, but I do read each and every day. As someone middle-aged who is just getting into the game the past few years, what I have learned here has been invaluable to teach me what to look for while I am out scouting, some of the unwritten rules, etc. But just as importantly, you have helped to keep my confidence that I would eventually start to figure things out as I go through the learning curve and the unfilled tags the first couple years. I was lucky enough to harvest a spike on Jackson county public last year and also this forky on lenawee county private over the weekend. (gotta get that shot a little more forward and lower next time, but he only ran 75 yards or so before dropping in sight). I was able to find a spot with a dozen or so fresh scrapes and rubs, set up a tree stand, and harvest him the very same day. So thanks again everyone.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

bucknasty11208 said:


> Yeah, I think someone said something about Mason county
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


No. Mason, Michigan and yes that's the buck. Buck of a life time for a great guy and serious deer hunter.


----------



## birdshooter (Jan 7, 2006)

rkc118 said:


> Just wanted to take a second and say thanks to all you LFTS' ers. I don't post here very often, but I do read each and every day. As someone middle-aged who is just getting into the game the past few years, what I have learned here has been invaluable to teach me what to look for while I am out scouting, some of the unwritten rules, etc. But just as importantly, you have helped to keep my confidence that I would eventually start to figure things out as I go through the learning curve and the unfilled tags the first couple years. I was lucky enough to harvest a spike on Jackson county public last year and also this forky on lenawee county private over the weekend. (gotta get that shot a little more forward and lower next time, but he only ran 75 yards or so before dropping in sight). I was able to find a spot with a dozen or so fresh scrapes and rubs, set up a tree stand, and harvest him the very same day. So thanks again everyone.
> View attachment 794361


Way to get it done congrats on a great buck.


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

bustapapa said:


> I always give them a pass. Read somewhere they can eat up to 1000 ticks in a day. 🤷🏼‍♂️


Apparently you’ve never ate one?


----------



## CDN1 (May 27, 2018)

vsmorgantown said:


> I do enjoy the loins. Damnit CDN1, now you got me kicking myself in the ass for passin on him. Watch I’ll probably not get another crack at one now. You know the old sayin a “opossum in the hand is worth two in the bush.”


Like ol Vinni used ta say… you opposumly coulda had that one for the pie.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

vsmorgantown said:


> Truer words never spoken Waif! Why am I such a moron?!?!


Don't beat yourself up.
Season ain't over , yet.


----------



## Wandering arrows (Dec 20, 2009)

I Let one fly tonight , had to scratch the itch for the year


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Congratulations great deer


----------



## jacksonmideerhunter (Oct 9, 2011)

Wandering arrows said:


> I Let one fly tonight , had to scratch the itch for the year
> View attachment 794516
> View attachment 794513


Good looking buck, congrats!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Wandering arrows said:


> I Let one fly tonight , had to scratch the itch for the year
> View attachment 794516
> View attachment 794513


Nice buck! Congrats


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

Wandering arrows said:


> I Let one fly tonight , had to scratch the itch for the year
> View attachment 794516
> View attachment 794513


Congrats nice buck!!!


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Wandering arrows said:


> I Let one fly tonight , had to scratch the itch for the year
> View attachment 794516
> View attachment 794513


Congrats Wondering Arrows! That’s a good one to scratch that itch. Bet he didn’t go twenty.


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

Congrats real nice


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

Hoytman5 said:


> Sorry took so long, phone died. Story to come.


DUKE!!!


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Wandering arrows said:


> I Let one fly tonight , had to scratch the itch for the year
> View attachment 794516
> View attachment 794513


Congrats!


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

Way to go wandering. Great buck.


----------



## Theblc (Apr 18, 2018)

Hoytman5 said:


> Sorry took so long, phone died. Story to come.
> View attachment 794509


Nice buck...congrats


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

Wandering arrows said:


> I Let one fly tonight , had to scratch the itch for the year


 NICE!!


----------



## Theblc (Apr 18, 2018)

Wandering arrows said:


> I Let one fly tonight , had to scratch the itch for the year
> View attachment 794516
> View attachment 794513


Congrats on a great buck!


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

Sorry for the delay guys. As you know, I’m not very good at this LFTS stuff. Got busy getting him outta the woods.., already caped hum out … butchered and cooling as we speak. He went 40 yards, stopped, twitched his tail a couple times and went down. It was so thick though, I wasn’t sure if he went down there or started moving again so I waited an appropriate amount of time before going after him. Complete pass thru with my 515 grain arrow and Sevr 2.0 broadhead. A blind man could have folllowed the blood trail out either side of him.
Here is where he went down:










Battery is going dead. Will check in again later


----------



## Craves (Feb 16, 2010)

Congratulations @Wild Thing ...Great buck!


----------



## bigbuckmiddaugh (Oct 16, 2005)

I feed the possums all winter long! Actually get to be pretty nice to ya! They eat out of my hands on the deck. Very nice deer today! Congrats on the shooting and the close encounters! Maybe I have one tomorrow!


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

Here is another look ..,


----------

